# Secret Jardin DR II Pro120...think i got ripped off



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

Videos I see showing it having a reflective bottom. Mine comes with an insert thats black on both sides.

Also vent flaps show 2 on the site, but some videos online show 3 vent flaps.

I feel like I got the regular dr not dr II.

And it came shipped with a tiny tear in the corner...

Does anyone have the DR II and can confirm it is reflective bottom and 3 vent flaps?

*EDIT* Their site isn't even consistent. If you go to photo gallery and look at a DR120 II it has 2 vent flaps and a none reflective flooring. But if you go to grow tents>dark room II> and then brochure you will see the dr120 II having a reflective bottom and still 2 vent flaps.

I saw a youtube video from monstergardens showing 3 vent flaps...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 18, 2011)

you got ripped off buying something that takes less than $100 to make.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

thats just like your opinion man...my buddy has a 100 dollar tent thats crap in comparison...CRAP CRAP CRAP CRAP...1 vent inlet thats 6" and said it was 8"...the material is really thin not of the same as my jardin...and it has light leaks...my jardin(aside from the scratch, has 0 light leaks)

but a stout observation that companies make things for cheaper than they sell them...did you take economicz classez to figure dis out?


----------



## SirLancelot (Sep 18, 2011)

lol hostility everywhere.

I would try and contact the company but if your not getting any luck you'll probably have to do the patch work yourself. I knew someone who had a DR120 and I thought it was awesome! I went out and bought a cheap one, Brought it home grabed some tape to cover up the light leaks and it's worked Very well for me for over a year! 

as for the number of flaps and such im of no help, which makes me wonder why I commented at all  haha


----------



## wbd (Sep 18, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> you got ripped off buying something that takes less than $100 to make.


Not everybody is a cheap asshole though.


----------



## sir pHrank (Sep 18, 2011)

I have the DR120W. 

You do need to post more info though. Maybe the site you got it from, pictures? 

Mine has (3) velcro peep holes around the 3 main sides on the bottom. Also it has a reflective "tray" i guess youd call it that goes on the bottom. 

(2) intakes on the bottom, (1) exhaust at the top and (1) wire hole in the back. 

There are a couple different versions of tents going around nowadays.


----------



## wbd (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE...

My DRII has 2 flaps and black floor insert. You got the right thing... not sure what pic you saw but to be honest those 2 features in dispute are not a big deal IMHO.

And it is a badass tent -- enjoy!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> lol hostility everywhere.
> 
> I would try and contact the company but if your not getting any luck you'll probably have to do the patch work yourself. I knew someone who had a DR120 and I thought it was awesome! I went out and bought a cheap one, Brought it home grabed some tape to cover up the light leaks and it's worked Very well for me for over a year!
> 
> as for the number of flaps and such im of no help, which makes me wonder why I commented at all  haha


I'm actually a nice guy...But this dude just rubbed me the wrong way with that comment, especially since I have a nasty taste in my mouth from the purchase. Which I believe is nothing against the company because the tent is amazing aside from these flaws. The tear is tiny like razor blade tiny. It might even have been my fucking cat that did it, not sure. She was behind the tent when I came in the room and on the opposite side of where she was was a tiny tear. So I dunno if she was like oh lemme stretch on this tent and then went around the back and thats when I found her.

Contacted the seller though. And its cool, least you had something constructive to add.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

sir pHrank said:


> I have the DR120W.
> 
> You do need to post more info though. Maybe the site you got it from, pictures?
> 
> ...


I got it on amazon off of a guy named Brazilee...I cannot find his listing but a listing by the name of neHydro has one up that says "Improved DarkRoom II models also boast enhanced lightproofing measures, more cord access ports, and even stronger corner joints. The new DarkRoomII tents do not have a reflective floor mat." But the picture for the listing shows (2) velcro peep holes as you call them and a reflective bottom.

I have a ceiling intake and a back intake both 8". I have (2) 8" intakes on the left side and (2) more also on the right side. I have (2) electrical inlets one on the back and one on the right or left side I forget. The grow is at a remote location so I cannot just get off my chair and look.

Pictures will be posted on my journal tonight(im thinking of just patching the tear as it took 10 days to get here and I fear if the seller does accept a return(hes a high rated seller so he must) itd day atleast 3 weeks to get it back.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

wbd said:


> firsttimeARE...
> 
> My DRII has 2 flaps and black floor insert. You got the right thing... not sure what pic you saw but to be honest those 2 features in dispute are not a big deal IMHO.
> 
> And it is a badass tent -- enjoy!


A combination of their site pictures: http://www.secretjardin.eu/files/DR.jpg (if you check this picture out it shows a reflective bottom and (2) velcro vents one on the left one on the right.

But if you go here: http://www.secretjardin.eu/index/galerie/lang-en/id_page-135/ (and select DR120 II it shows a black floor mat and (2) velcro vents

Youtube video from monster gardens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSeL2dUyMRM (shows reflective bottom and (3) velcro vents)

And you're right they're small features. I'm mostly pissed about the tear to be honest.

*EDIT* The tent is a beast though. Very easy to put together, very sturdy...I currently have 57 lbs up on it and no bends in the metal framing, nothing. The quality is amazing...The dual socks in each inlet is huge. To be able to strap the ducts in place and then take the other covering and tighten it over it all is awesome. Did a leak test and 0 leaks from outside to inside(put a light inside closed up...walked around...nothing...Went inside and turned the light off inside and could only see light coming in from that tear.


----------



## wbd (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> A combination of their site pictures: http://www.secretjardin.eu/files/DR.jpg (if you check this picture out it shows a reflective bottom and (2) velcro vents one on the left one on the right.
> 
> But if you go here: http://www.secretjardin.eu/index/galerie/lang-en/id_page-135/ (and select DR120 II it shows a black floor mat and (2) velcro vents
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, sure enough...

Well, the tear is certainly grounds for exchange! Although I imagine you're ready to get started, maybe the retailer will be kind enough to advance the replacement to you so that you can go ahead and get set up now, then just swap out the tent cover upon receipt of the replacement.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

wbd said:


> Not everybody is a cheap asshole though.


all he was saying is that you can make light proof tents from under 100 bucks and they work just as good as the ones you buy. because if youve ever bought a tent, i dont care how light proof they tell you they are, their is still light leaks somewhere. also secret jardins are garbage, get a hydrohut or grow lab if you buy a tent, i have both and they are great.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

wbd said:


> Oh yeah, sure enough...
> 
> Well, the tear is certainly grounds for exchange! Although I imagine you're ready to get started, maybe the retailer will be kind enough to advance the replacement to you so that you can go ahead and get set up now, then just swap out the tent cover upon receipt of the replacement.


That would be amazing...Cause as it is, I kind of don't want to wait 3 more weeks...Seeds already germinating and will be ruined if I cannot start them soon.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> all he was saying is that you can make light proof tents from under 100 bucks and they work just as good as the ones you buy. because if youve ever bought a tent, i dont care how light proof they tell you they are, their is still light leaks somewhere.


Not boasting secret jardin but there is seriously 0 light leaks aside from that tear which is obviously not supposed to be there.

I couldn't sew up something that nice for that cheap for sure.

The materials are really quality materials. Similar in feel to my expensive goretex jacket.

And I wouldn't defend his comments as they were A. Not helpful and B. came from the mouth of an underprivileged "the whole world has everything better than me, and i'm bitter because of it so i'll make bad comments and call people idiots for buying quality objects." type of mentality.

You can get a ferarri kit for your acura nsx and make a ferarri, or you can buy a ferarri. But you shouldn't hate on the people who buy one if you're the former.


----------



## wbd (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> That would be amazing...Cause as it is, I kind of don't want to wait 3 more weeks...Seeds already germinating and will be ruined if I cannot start them soon.


 I had a Hortilux bulb replacement advanced to me because I didn't want any downtime; the retailer had no problem doing so when I offered to put up my credit card to guarantee I'd be sending the old one back. If they don't offer to do it immediately, just take their risk out of the equation by putting up a CC. Problem solved.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> Not boasting secret jardin but there is seriously 0 light leaks aside from that tear which is obviously not supposed to be there.
> 
> I couldn't sew up something that nice for that cheap for sure.
> 
> ...


as much as you wanna beleive its 100% light proof it is not, beleive me when i tell you this, it may be 99% but not 100% light proof.
Lol, you dont have to sew anything, all you need is some 1x4s or 2x4s, white poly and some of that HVAC silver tape. its extremely easy. as far as jesus of cannabis goes, i dont find him to be like that at all, he is actually very helpful and pretty nice. so what you say about him just isnt true either.


----------



## wbd (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> as much as you wanna beleive its 100% light proof it is not, beleive me when i tell you this, it may be 99% but not 100% light proof.
> Lol, you dont have to sew anything, all you need is some 1x4s or 2x4s, white poly and some of that HVAC silver tape. its extremely easy. as far as jesus of cannabis goes, i dont find him to be like that at all, he is actually very helpful and pretty nice. so what you say about him just isnt true either.


 What are you guys gay on each other or something? He was a dick in this thread, period. Get over it. We have.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

why cuz i said he was helpful and nice. you sound like an angry person and your posts only solidify that, so before you start calling people names why dont you get the dick out of your ass and move out of your moms basement. fuckin kids on here are all the same a bunch of know it alls that get angry at everyones comments, your a douche.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> why cuz i said he was helpful and nice. you sound like an angry person and your posts only solidify that, so before you start calling people names why dont you get the dick out of your ass and move out of your moms basement. fuckin kids on here are all the same a bunch of know it alls that get angry at everyones comments, your a douche.


We're all biased I guess...

But common sense tells you his comment wasn't helpful to my questions. And either are yours for that matter. Your comment was only to prolong the issue of whether or not jesus was in the right with his comments which isn't the point of this thread.

So stir up some drama elsewhere.

You don't know me, you dont know wbd, I pay my way in this world and if I want to waste my money as you call it on a secret jardin, blow a fucking goat you asshole. I work for my money. I dictate where I spend it.

**EDIT** And as for your way to shave off a hundie is not worth it to me. It'd cause much more frustration which isn't worth 3 hours of my job which I love to do. And I feel knowing my construction abilities would be less than light-proof as my tent. It may not be 100% because can you really make that claim about anything? But I can't see any light coming in with my 20/20 eyes.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> We're all biased I guess...
> 
> But common sense tells you his comment wasn't helpful to my questions. And either are yours for that matter. Your comment was only to prolong the issue of whether or not jesus was in the right with his comments which isn't the point of this thread.
> 
> ...


and thats why your stuck with a peice of shit tent that you got ripped off on, you two keep blowing each other and getting screwed over becuase of lack of knowledge, and if you really wanted peoples input on here you would of asked before you bought a tent dumbass instead of asking people "oh no what do i do now, they didnt send me the right tent" you sound like a whiney 12 year old. fuckin moron.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> and thats why your stuck with a peice of shit tent that you got ripped off on, you two keep blowing each other and getting screwed over becuase of lack of knowledge, and if you really wanted peoples input on here you would of asked before you bought a tent dumbass instead of asking people "oh no what do i do now, they didnt send me the right tent" you sound like a whiney 12 year old. fuckin moron.


We aren't the only ones who feel jesus was "hostile" (as Sirlancealot said). So I guess he's in on this blow fest?

I never said anything about you two being gay for eachother so stop that shit. I just said you are biased on our interpretation of his comment because he was helpful with you and nice previously. Maybe you two are from the same "do-it-yourself" generation given your "i'm older and wiser" mentality which is seeping out of your posts.

I'm an idiot for getting something that wasn't in the picture of what I ordered and coming to a forum(a place for help, which given todays example is making me think otherwise) to ask others who owned the tent(not you, or jesus who obviously have a problem with strangers spending _their_ cash on products that _they_ feel aren't worth it) what their tent looks like.

You're so wise( or lucky) to have never received something that wasn't what it claimed to be? Oh of course not, cause you're a genius.

General consensus is you get what you pay for I keep hearing on the forum(so I bought quality products, which obviously I fucked up there also according to you), I didnt just wake up and be like I wanna buy these products, I researched for weeks, including this site. So your time was then to comment. Had I known you were gonna be such a prick about what I paid for I would have PMed you and asked your opinion. But since its already purchased, your comments are moot. So heed my previous advice on blowing a fucking goat


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> We aren't the only ones who feel jesus was "hostile" (as Sirlancealot said). So I guess he's in on this blow fest?
> 
> I never said anything about you two being gay for eachother so stop that shit. I just said you are biased on our interpretation of his comment because he was helpful with you and nice previously. Maybe you two are from the same "do-it-yourself" generation given your "i'm older and wiser" mentality which is seeping out of your posts.
> 
> ...



iam calling you an idiot cuz your on here whining about it, be a man and take care of it yourself.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> iam calling you an idiot cuz your on here whining about it, be a man and take care of it yourself.


Whining is asking others what their tent looks like as I cannot find consistent information?

You're such an insecure piece of shit.

bringing my masculinity into question. Oh you're definitely my father's generation.

Take some metamucil and stfu.

But ill be a "man" and tape up the hole with some electrical tape and then some duct tape. Or should I used the metallic HVAC tape? I'll have to consult someone manlier than I to patch a fucking hole. DIpshit.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> Whining is asking others what their tent looks like as I cannot find consistent information?
> 
> You're such an insecure piece of shit.
> 
> ...


well if you couldnt find consistent information why did you buy it in the first place, what did you buy the first tent you saw? like i said your an uninformed idiot, and this proves it. get a clue and people wont be hostile towards you.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> well if you couldnt find consistent information why did you buy it in the first place, what did you buy the first tent you saw? like i said your an uninformed idiot, and this proves it. get a clue and people wont be hostile towards you.


Read and you wouldn't have to ask questions I've answered already.

When you bought your chevy 2500 did you know everything about the older models?


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 18, 2011)

all you fags are fighting over your Disney princess grow tents  














happy growing


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> all you fags are fighting over your Disney princess grow tents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a tent that will produce results.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

Look I know this is hard for you to understand...

The photo of what I was buying showed an older model.

I received a newer model that looked different.

After seeing unconsistent pictures on their site do I come to the conclusion I got the newer model.

I didn't know before I bought it there were changes because I wasn't on the lookout to find inconsistencies because the picture I saw on the brochure part of their webpage(older model) matched with the picture shown on amazon(also showed older model). Only now that im on the lookout for said inconsistencies do I find on the photo gallery section of their site do I see a picture of the newer model. Which is the one I received.

I've mentioned all this before...Or are you one of those idiots that makes comments on threads that you didn't read entirely?


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> all you fags are fighting over your Disney princess grow tents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...

Thanks for breaking all this hostility...


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

listen dude, iam done fighting, my intent wasnt to fight with you in the first place, i was just giving an opinion on the subject and that other dude started name calling and i got pissed. so let me appologize so we can both get over this. Now as far as the tents go, it also really matters whether its shipped. right from the manufacturer or some third party warehouse were they dont give a shit what happens to it. like i said too, the secret jardin arent the greatest, go with hydrohut a little more money but definately worth the extra bucks.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> listen dude, iam done fighting, my intent wasnt to fight with you in the first place, i was just giving an opinion on the subject and that other dude started name calling and i got pissed. so let me appologize so we can both get over this. Now as far as the tents go, it also really matters whether its shipped. right from the manufacturer or some third party warehouse were they dont give a shit what happens to it. like i said too, the secret jardin arent the greatest, go with hydrohut a little more money but definately worth the extra bucks.


You sure did a great job at avoiding a fight with your comments...I wasn't rude right off the bat with you, I just said that I wouldn't defend his comments, and I still maintain his comment wasn't helpful, but spiteful.

You were being argumentitive after by questioning what I saw in that my tent was light-proof. YOU were the one trying to prove something, not I.

I wasn't the one acting like a know it all. I joined this forum to learn from know it alls and the experienced.

I never said secret jardin was the best, and I know their are other great tents. I heard the most consistent good advice on the secret jardin so I took it, despite how much you want to tell me I did 0 research. I wish I could show you my internet history.

I bought a phantom ballast, not because lumatek or quantum suck, but because I heard the most consistent good advice on phantom.

I bought ushio bulbs over hortilux, digilux, sunpulse, all because I heard the most consistent good advice.

Not because all the other brands are junk. I just heard bad with the good on the other brands versus mostly good. I'm not the type of person you were assuming I was.

I accept your apology and would like to move on from this, as it was never the intent of me starting this thread.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> You sure did a great job at avoiding a fight with your comments...I wasn't rude right off the bat with you, I just said that I wouldn't defend his comments, and I still maintain his comment wasn't helpful, but spiteful.
> 
> You were being argumentitive after by questioning what I saw in that my tent was light-proof. YOU were the one trying to prove something, not I.
> 
> ...


i was talkin about that wbd guy he started with the name calling. anyways i wasnt trying to argue with you about the light proof thing, i was just stating that none of those tents arent 100% light proof. shit my 4.5x4.5x7 hydrohut i paid 350 for isnt light proof, pretty damn close, but its those damn draw strings that i dont like. i wish they could make some kind of rubber band like seal around the holes, but its probably cheaper for them to do it this way.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> i was talkin about that wbd guy he started with the name calling. anyways i wasnt trying to argue with you about the light proof thing, i was just stating that none of those tents arent 100% light proof. shit my 4.5x4.5x7 hydrohut i paid 350 for isnt light proof, pretty damn close, but its those damn draw strings that i dont like. i wish they could make some kind of rubber band like seal around the holes, but its probably cheaper for them to do it this way.


I saw his name calling and I didn't think it was necessary at all.

I can respect that another person can have another idea or opinion or preference for that matter. And if that idea sides with someone else I dont think they're gay for siding. Just as much as I didn't think wbd and I were gay for siding which is why I said we're biased.

I was inside my tent and it was pitch black fully setup aside from that tear, which is like you said probably from the third-party that doesn't give a shit. I know that tear isn't supposed to be there so I can look past that when I say that the tent is lightproof.

I know 100% isn't realistic. It's such a bold statement that no manufacturer likes to make because nothing is perfect or 100% and they're liable if they say otherwise.

A type of neoprene would be good for the inlets instead of draw strings. I like that the tent I got has 2 drawstring tubes on each inlet. Has to be better than one, right. **EDIT** But you'd have to go hard-duct if you had neoprene as the only way it'd work 100% or close to it is if it had to stretch to go over the duct. And that pressure would crush flex-duct.


----------



## wbd (Sep 18, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> I saw his name calling and I didn't think it was necessary at all.
> 
> I can respect that another person can have another idea or opinion or preference for that matter. And if that idea sides with someone else I dont think they're gay for siding. Just as much as I didn't think wbd and I were gay for siding which is why I said we're biased.
> 
> ...


 I think he is gay for coming to some dude's rescue on the internet at the expense of disrupting this thread like he did. If it's not homosexuality that compels him, then what?

For the record I never called anyone any names, I only said that firsttimeARE is not a cheap asshole. I stand by that comment, and that bertiswho and his pal are likely fags.


----------



## Criss8269 (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> all he was saying is that you can make light proof tents from under 100 bucks and they work just as good as the ones you buy. because if youve ever bought a tent, i dont care how light proof they tell you they are, their is still light leaks somewhere. also secret jardins are garbage, get a hydrohut or grow lab if you buy a tent, i have both and they are great.


actually they dont work "just" as good....... ya you can go get some black poly and some plastic pvc piping or 2by4s and make a tent and buy some of those cheap sticky zippers and cut some holes for vents etc etc but will it really work as well?? now as far as the plant is concerned ya it will work as well but as far as maintance and how easy it is to use then HELL no it wont work as good....the tent comes ready with all vent holes and places to hang your lights and yur fans and EVERYTHING and can be put up in minutes and taken down in minutes...... if you use plastic PVC how are you going to hang shit from that?? If you use 2by4s how you going to disasemble it fast or put if up without banging and hammering and nailing and stapling and glueing??..... People always come on here saying that making a tent is always better but the truth is its NOT always better sometimes it just better to buy the proper shit you need and do it righ and clean without lots of hassle


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

Secret Jardin is a good Tent and its plenty light proof enough....... I work at a hydrostore and Hydro hut is NOT better tent, not saying its not a good tent but to tell someone that its better then secret jarden is not really accurate ... Secret jarden. DarkRoom, Growlab, hydro hut, they are all good tents with different things about them that make them good......Me i personally like Growlab i think they make the best tent with the best features..... But as long as its not a SunHut or one of those crappy ebay tents you be fine.;

also for the price those tents run id fuckin send it back if its got a rip in it fuck taping it up ive found that with that type of material on the outside that tape never stick to it anyways ....you would be left taping it from the inside becasue tape will stick to the reflective surface but no to the vynel surface on the outside......dude those tents cost so much send it back whos wants a pricy tent with a rip in it might as well got the cheap ebay tent if you going have a rip in it....


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

FootClan said:


> Secret Jardin is a good Tent and its plenty light proof enough....... I work at a hydrostore and Hydro hut is NOT better tent, not saying its not a good tent but to tell someone that its better then secret jarden is not really accurate ... Secret jarden. DarkRoom, Growlab, hydro hut, they are all good tents with different things about them that make them good......Me i personally like Growlab i think they make the best tent with the best features..... But as long as its not a SunHut or one of those crappy ebay tents you be fine.;
> 
> also for the price those tents run id fuckin send it back if its got a rip in it fuck taping it up ive found that with that type of material on the outside that tape never stick to it anyways ....you would be left taping it from the inside becasue tape will stick to the reflective surface but no to the vynel surface on the outside......dude those tents cost so much send it back whos wants a pricy tent with a rip in it might as well got the cheap ebay tent if you going have a rip in it....


It was only better because he owned it. We all have our biases. I think if you throw decent money at a tent regardless of name its going to be light proof enough. I just know the cheap ones you're talking about are just that, CHEAP. And making one seems overdrawn and unnecessary for the stress it'll cause.

I totally agree on that rip. The seller has already gotten back to me, of course questioning the box integrity. But atleast its a response.


----------



## ganjaplantaa (Sep 18, 2011)

Dude that same shit happend to me. I didnt get the bottom insert and there were no corners. I had to get the place i got it from to order them. They took forever to do this and when i finally got my corners they were different from the DRII and I didnt get my insert. I hate my hydro store now. Ive been dealing with them for 2 months now. Trying to get the insert and correct corners. Every time i call they say oh we didnt order yet we will order today. Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Fykshun (Sep 18, 2011)

I always enjoy your posts, FootClan; informative, straightforward, and logical. I just purchased a DR II pro 120, and I effin' love it. Sure, I have money to burn, but I don't have time to burn - a ready made tent was superb for my lifestyle. My package was complete and without flaws - it has a black floor mat, apparently because people complained about the Mylar bottoms cracking and flaking with long term use and water exposure. All of the other specs match mine as well. I paid full price from a hydro shop - you did not get ripped off. Feel good about your purchase (sorry for the shipping tear issues).


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

having reflection on the bottom isnt really what you want....I cant remember where i read this but i read an article discussing reflection on a grow room floor and the end result if i remember correctly was you DONT want it....something about how the leafs are ment to take the light in from the top side surface of the leaf not the underside of it....... Also light decreases expentionaly so by the time it gets to your floor then reflects back up theres so much lost that dosent make much a diff anyways......


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

Fykshun said:


> I always enjoy your posts, FootClan; informative, straightforward, and logical. I just purchased a DR II pro 120, and I effin' love it. Sure, I have money to burn, but I don't have time to burn - a ready made tent was superb for my lifestyle. My package was complete and without flaws - it has a black floor mat, apparently because people complained about the Mylar bottoms cracking and flaking with long term use and water exposure. All of the other specs match mine as well. I paid full price from a hydro shop - you did not get ripped off. Feel good about your purchase (sorry for the shipping tear issues).


well im glad someone like my posts....lol seems im always gettin hated on


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 18, 2011)

Fykshun said:


> I always enjoy your posts, FootClan; informative, straightforward, and logical. I just purchased a DR II pro 120, and I effin' love it. Sure, I have money to burn, but I don't have time to burn - a ready made tent was superb for my lifestyle. My package was complete and without flaws - it has a black floor mat, apparently because people complained about the Mylar bottoms cracking and flaking with long term use and water exposure. All of the other specs match mine as well. I paid full price from a hydro shop - you did not get ripped off. Feel good about your purchase (sorry for the shipping tear issues).


If they're willing to send me another one while I keep this one im going to get a refund. Because it is a lot of money to get a flawed product.

The black floor mat was just something I noticed while I was contacting the seller about the tear that the listing picture had a metallic floor and mine was black. I then youtubed a video and saw they had a metallic floor also and 3 vents instead of 2. So made me feel conflicted on which model I got, so I came here for answers from other owners.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

The very first tent i bought was a secret jardin and i sent it back because i wasnt happy with it at all and i bought a hydrohut and i will say the hydrohut is better contructed. i also have a growlab which is another great tent. iam certainly not biased towards hydrohut, i just think their tent is better overall if your gonna pay the money.


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

FootClan said:


> having reflection on the bottom isnt really what you want....I cant remember where i read this but i read an article discussing reflection on a grow room floor and the end result if i remember correctly was you DONT want it....something about how the leafs are ment to take the light in from the top side surface of the leaf not the underside of it....... Also light decreases expentionaly so by the time it gets to your floor then reflects back up theres so much lost that dosent make much a diff anyways......


iam not positive, but i think you would want to have as much reflectivity as possible.


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

bertiswho said:


> iam not positive, but i think you would want to have as much reflectivity as possible.


Even if the article was wrong about light not being absorbed through the bottom of the leaves or it being unhealthy for the plant , it dosent change the fact that light decreases expentionally and once the canopy thickins out(covering any unused space allowing light to reach floor) it plays no real factor. its bout the last thing on the list of things id worry about thats all im saying... Also when you think about it your floor is mostly covered with the Bottoms of your pots..... 

I have a 4x4 and a 4x8 grow tent..... When i put all 9 3 gallon empty pots on the floor of my 4x4 tent the bottom of the pots cover 90 percent of the floor alone....Then you add the plant and then you add a canopy theres no light getting to the floor anyways....... its NOT a factor that anyone should be even wasting time thinking about when theres so many things the average grower is doing wrong that could use there attention otherwise....... 

It makes pretty simple sense i think the way ive explained it above ....


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 18, 2011)

FootClan said:


> Even if the article was wrong about light not being absorbed through the bottom of the leaves or it being unhealthy for the plant , it dosent change the fact that light decreases expentionally and once the canopy thickins out(covering any unused space allowing light to reach floor) it plays no real factor. its bout the last thing on the list of things id worry about thats all im saying... Also when you think about it your floor is mostly covered with the Bottoms of your pots.....
> 
> I have a 4x4 and a 4x8 grow tent..... When i put all 9 3 gallon empty pots on the floor of my 4x4 tent the bottom of the pots cover 90 percent of the floor alone....Then you add the plant and then you add a canopy theres no light getting to the floor anyways....... its NOT a factor that anyone should be even wasting time thinking about when theres so many things the average grower is doing wrong that could use there attention otherwise.......
> 
> It makes pretty simple sense i think the way ive explained it above ....


ya you got a point with the pots and trays covering the tent anyways, like your tent, mine is about 90 percent cover on the floor too. i see your point. but that shiny stuff sure is easy to clean


----------



## FootClan (Sep 18, 2011)

yes it sure is....... The topic kinda reminds me of when people come into the store and say wats better mylar or panda film.... To which i respond well do you Ph your water? to which they respond "no" LOL im like well then mylar vs panda is least your worries..... lol


----------



## GrowYourFace (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi to all. Made it through the thread and appreciate the info. I am about to start my first ever grow, and after doing extensive research, bought a DR 90 T and will be using the latest Hans LED panels. Thanks firsttime, and if you are still around, maybe you can update how the tent worked for you. Mine came with the black "flooring", which I put in, then took out, and now I will put back in. As the lights are LED, I will not be running any ducts or fans and worry that the unused ducts will present a light leak issue. Did you ultimately have any light leak issues ? One of the last things that I will be doing prior to starting is try to cover them with ?black mylar/plastic and tape ?? Thanks, GYF


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 7, 2013)

fuck tents build your own space with wood , much cheaper and less obvious .


----------



## Southerner (Nov 7, 2013)

FootClan said:


> yes it sure is....... The topic kinda reminds me of when people come into the store and say wats better mylar or panda film.... To which i respond well do you Ph your water? to which they respond "no" LOL im like well then mylar vs panda is least your worries..... lol


And then you sell them an equally worthless 90$ pH pen when they are actually organic soil growers who shouldnt be worrying about that at all.


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 7, 2013)

wbd said:


> Not everybody is a cheap asshole though.


I am. lol


----------



## MoNoXiDe211 (Nov 7, 2013)

sux. i got the same tent and the upper corner was ripped. The case it came in was even ripped. I tried to contact the seller and no reply. Fukin sux. So i taped it up and dealt with it.


----------

